# Grout, White, Mixing Color with Latex Paint??????



## ozzie88 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, We are working on bath floor now and she wants a color I can only make with the latex paint mixing with the grout, seems to work in small test?  Can anyone tell me if this is a screw up????


----------



## gmule (Feb 20, 2012)

I have not done this myself but I read an article about how to do it. 
here is a link to the article. 

http://www.tilemagonline.com/CDA/Articles/Feature_Article/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000238609

about half way down the page he gives mixing instructions.


----------

